# Metal door trim polishing



## JamesJ (Jun 2, 2011)

I have decided to tidy up some of the worn interior trim and was wondering if it's possible to polish the interior door handles and metal trim around the door handle to remove stratches? I know people polish the gear stick to remove scratches but has anyone tried on this other trim? If not, I will just have to replace them with new items.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

James,

I'm not 100% but i think the interior parts are annodised, which means you either chemically remove the annodising (nasty acids) or mechanically (wet and dry)...problem is if you remove the annodising then the part is then much more susceptable to scratching than the original !


----------



## JamesJ (Jun 2, 2011)

It looks like replacing them might be the way forwards then. I did wonder if they were just coated and polishing them would ruin the finish, hence me asking before I had a go. Cheers for your help anyway!


----------



## Gixxer123 (Oct 27, 2011)

You can use an old motorbike trick on the metal parts, this consists of the following.

1. Take the parts off, and lay out on old newspaper.

2. Cover the parts with Mr Muscle Oven cleaner and leave to soak in. This makes the outer layer (Anodising) go dark and easier to remove.

3. Clean parts off with running water and dry.

4. Use a polishing mop in a drill with soap, going from medium to Fine grade 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/7PC-Hard-Meta ... 4163122bd2

You will be able to polish the parts to a mirro finish.

For the interior trim peices try using detailing products such as trim restorer and trim finish, Poorboys from memory do a good range.


----------



## Gixxer123 (Oct 27, 2011)

Pic taken from google to give you an idea of the finish you can get. :wink:


----------



## JamesJ (Jun 2, 2011)

I wanted to keep them looking standard so I will have to replace them.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

JamesJ said:


> I wanted to keep them looking standard so I will have to replace them.


Wait until you see the price


----------



## JamesJ (Jun 2, 2011)

The two worst bits are the inner door handle and the little round disc on the lower end of the pull handle on one side. The rest of the interior is almost spotless yet these two items look like somebody has taken sandpaper to them!

I will keep an eye out on ebay for some!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

JamesJ said:


> The two worst bits are the inner door handle and the little round disc on the lower end of the pull handle on one side. The rest of the interior is almost spotless yet these two items look like somebody has taken sandpaper to them!
> 
> I will keep an eye out on ebay for some!


You can remove the coating from the discs and polish them up that's what I do when I mod them to make washer bottle caps 
As for the pull handles Les makes a cit to re cover them in leather :idea:


----------



## JamesJ (Jun 2, 2011)

I have just fitted some of his leather handle covers today, which makes the rest look tatty now lol!


----------

